# Closest part of the edge



## mfbt

What is the closest part of this edge and can it be reached by a 23 ft bay boat with a 225 evinrude?


----------



## panhandleslim

Little over 19 nautical miles. Less than two feet, should be a cake walk. Watch for big thunderheads. Wind can really come up on the leading edge of those things and the waves will increase.


----------



## JDM

*edge*

where is that out of/ Pensacola? Do you have the numbers? I go out of Perdido. Approximately how far from there?

thanks


----------



## Ocean Master

Out of Pensacola head 165 degrees.


----------



## JoeyWelch

*The Edge*


----------



## JoeyWelch

Picture is hard to read. Try here: 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachments/f33/96889d1374377797-mingos-edge1-jpg


----------



## Mike W

jlw1972 said:


> Picture is hard to read. Try here:
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachments/f33/96889d1374377797-mingos-edge1-jpg


So Joey, which of those numbers should I hit first? Haha :thumbup:


----------



## KingMe!!!

*Choose your days and be smart about it*

I run a 19ft bay boat with a single 115 and have been beyond thirty miles on many occasions. Just have to be confident in yourself and your equipment. Be careful out there. Here's one from a few years ago.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Mike W said:


> So Joey, which of those numbers should I hit first? Haha :thumbup:


They are all right there together. Some are the actual edge(dropoff) itself. And the others are the hard bottom on the north side of it.

I would ride across all of them and just watch the bottom machine.


----------



## lastcast

Good on ya Joey. Nice grouper last time.:thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch

Thanks Skip.


----------



## Death From Above

KingMe!!! said:


> I run a 19ft bay boat with a single 115 and have been beyond thirty miles on many occasions. Just have to be confident in yourself and your equipment. Be careful out there. Here's one from a few years ago.


It's just a matter of time you'll get caught in a bad situation in that 19' boat. Hope you make it. I knew several that didn't.


----------



## mfbt

Thank you guys for all the replies, sorry for the late response I haven't been on in a while


----------



## Chapman5011

JDM said:


> where is that out of/ Pensacola? Do you have the numbers? I go out of Perdido. Approximately how far from there?
> 
> thanks


I go out of orange beach. It is 38 miles from the pass to the nipple.


----------



## Chapman5011

Death From Above said:


> It's just a matter of time you'll get caught in a bad situation in that 19' boat. Hope you make it. I knew several that didn't.


Yep. The scariest moment of my life. Went from 1 and 2's to 5 and 6's in just a few minutes and then it was to late. Had to ride it out. Sucked so bad. I was scared but kept it to myself. Kept steering the boat. The winds had to be 40 to 50. 
From that I have learned to run. Not necessarily to run to shore, but I now know which way the storms will be coming from. I know which way the wind is blowing. And I look at what is out there. I am in a 23 center console with twins . Not a huge boat. it took that storm pretty good. 
It was horrible but we made it. 
I so wish I had the whole thing on go pro camera. Put some good tunes behind it and that would have made a great video. Hope I never get to make that video.


----------



## Chapman5011

Mike W said:


> So Joey, which of those numbers should I hit first? Haha :thumbup:


It's all the same area. Just start at one end and work the line.


----------

